# Torpedo Boats 050 & 055



## Mariner1642

Any idea when the torpedo boats HMS 050 & 055 were built. They were constructed by Thornycroft sometime in the 1890's I think but my 1905 _Janes_ dosnt give the exact date


----------



## Dartskipper

According to H.M.LeFleming, they were in the second of two groups built in 1885 to 1886.

Regards,

Roy.


----------

